# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission] Junior entreprise disponible

## HerQuLe

Bonjour

La junior entreprise de mon cole dont je fais parti cherche des projets  raliser.



*Prsentation*

Il s'agit de l'cole d'ingnieurs Lonard de Vinci a la dfense et nous avons de nombreux tudiants prts  raliser des projets dans des domaines divers et varis (informatique, finance, mcanique, calcul scientifique).

Nous fonctionnons un peu comme une SSII qui travail uniquement au forfait, mais nous n'avons pas le droit d'intervenir en rgie chez le client (ou seulement ponctuellement).
Nous sommes plutt concurrentiels puisque moins chers que les autres juniors entreprises, et beaucoup moins chers que les SSII en gnral.
Nous sommes une entreprise intressante puisque nous bnficions de faveurs de l'tat, comme les autres juniors entreprises, et notre taux de charges peu lev nous autorise  pratiquer des prix attractifs!



*Projets*

Les projets sont bien grs et nous nous assurons que le code soit propre, factoris, comment, maintenable, avec systme de log, avec des exceptions bien gres, optimis, avec l'utilisation d'un framework rcent,  de design patterns (dao, mvc, ioc, singleton)... 

Nous disposons du soutien de nos professeurs et notre cole en gnral, et mme en cas de projets complexes pour lesquelles notre exprience est un peu limite, ceux-ci sont capables de nous aiguiller pour nous permettre de rpondre  vos besoins.



*Domaines de comptence*

Notre domaine de comptence est assez vaste en informatique puisqu'il dpend essentiellement de l'exprience acquise en stages donc varie selon l'tudiant (la thorie de l'cole n'tant souvent pas suffisante pour pouvoir dire qu'on matrise un domaine).  

Nous pouvons donc intervenir sur des domaines tels que:
- *J2EE*: JPA (Hibernate), Spring, Struts, EJB3 (OpenEJB), SOA (Axis), JSTL, JSP.
- *PHP*: PHP5, Symfony, Zend, Joomla.
- *Web*: Javascript/Ajax, XHTML, CSS.
- *Database*: DataWarehouse, DataMining, Optimisation, SQL, PL/SQL, Oracle, MySQL.
- *Dotnet*: Asp.net, C#, VB.net
- *Java*: Swing, Awt, Java-RMI, DOM, Xerces, Commons-Logging, JMF.
- *Divers*: Perl, XML, Ocaml, JUnit, TestNG, Corba, SSL, SOAP
- *Servers*: Apache, Tomcat, JBoss, Glassfish.
- *Outils*: Ant, Maven, Make, CVS, SVN, Eclipse, Emacs, Visual Studio, Office.



*Ils nous font confiance*

De nombreux clients nous ont fait confiance, tels que Logica/Unilog, CNH, Gamni, Ibelem, et des grands diteurs - comme Microsoft - ont repr certains de nos membres et les ont nomms Microsoft Student Partners.



*Pourquoi nous choisir plutt qu'une SSII: une question de prix*

Nous sommes moins chers mais ne croyez pas que nous sommes pour autant moins comptents! En effet, vous devez savoir qu'au final, lorsque vous faites appel  une SSII, souvent, ce sont des gens comme nous qui ralisent vos projets. Je suis moi mme actuellement stagiaire dans une SSII (c'est mon 3eme en SSII et j'ai pu travailler avec de nombreux prestataires), et je ne suis pas particulirement moins comptent qu'un autre. Dans les SSII, ce sont des jeunes, stagiaires ou dveloppeurs avec 1 a 3 ans d'exprience qui font gnralement les dveloppements, les profils plus expriments s'occupent souvent de la gestion de projet ou des choix et veilles technologiques et d'architecture des grosses applications.

Pour pouvoir gagner de l'argent, une SSII applique gnralement un ratio minimum de 2.7 par rapport au salaire de l'employ. C'est a dire qu'une personne gagnant 2900 brut par moi (donc 140/j) sera facture 2.7*140 soit 380.

Nos tudiants en informatique en fin d'tude, en cette priode de crise, vont sortir de l'cole avec un salaire moyen probablement proche de 33k/an soit 2750/moi brut. Une majorit de ceux-ci vont se retrouver employs par des SSII et, selon profil, seront facturs entre 350 et 500 HT par ces SSII auprs de leurs clients.

A savoir galement que beaucoup de SSII ne sont pas trs honntes en vendant des stagiaires qui ne leur cotent pas grand chose, au mme prix que de jeunes dveloppeurs. Tout ceci videmment dans le but de se faire une marge intressante.

La question que vous vous posez sans doute actuellement est: quel est notre prix? 
Et bien nous sommes actuellement a *200 HT* seulement par jour tude (ce qui reprsente 8h de travail), soit gnralement deux fois moins cher pour un projet ralis par le mme genre de profil en SSII!

Je travaille actuellement en SSII en tant que stagiaire (fin d'tudes), et serai probablement employ  la fin de mon stage entre 2600 et 3100 brut par moi. Mon entreprise semble satisfaite de mes comptences et je serai donc factur dans 4 mois probablement aux alentours de 450/moi.
A cot de a, des tudiants comme moi ayant un profil similaire, participent dans cette junior entreprise.

La question que j'ai envi de vous poser est: prfrez vous rellement attendre 6 mois que nous soyons employs de SSII pour faire appel a nos comptences, ou alors prfrez vous payer deux fois moins cher pour LA MEME CHOSE!!!



*Grand compte et peur de nous faire confiance?*

Vous travaillez dans une multinationale et hsitez? Nous comprenons tout  fait votre position.

En effet, nous savons aussi bien que vous que si vous faites appel  Atos Origin, Accenture, IBM ou CapGmini, en cas de problme sur le projet, vos responsables diront de vous "bon a n'est pas de sa faute, il a choisi une grosse SSII trs rpute..."

En revanche, si vous faites appel  une petite SSII de 50 personnes, totalement inconnue (mais moins cher bien souvent), sur un projet avec un budget important, en cas de problme, nous savons tous les deux que vous recevrez des reproches, que vous ne toucherez peut tre pas de prime cette anne, que vous perdrez ventuellement cette promotion que vous convoitiez, et que votre place sera peut tre en jeu! Et ceci juste parce que l'entreprise a laquelle vous faites appel n'est pas rpute!

Sachez tout d'abord qu'il n'y a pas ncessairement plus de risques en faisant appel  une petite structure. C'est mme l'inverse en fait bien souvent, les grandes SSII tant gnralement considres comme des "boucheries d'informaticiens", qui font du chiffre sur la quantit sans vraiment connaitre les comptences de ses employs et sans grand respect pour ceux-ci, souvent mtaphoriss comme des bouts de viande.

A savoir galement que les grandes SSII font appel et vendent souvent les comptences de petites SSII, mais  leur tarif! Vous me dire, tout le monde est content,et c'est l'essentiel, cependant le client aurait pu faire appel aux mmes comptences pour moins cher en passant directement par la petite SSII.

Pourquoi un projet en SSII peut chouer (dlais, problmes de fonctionnement, problmes divers) ? Dans la mesure ou les commerciaux des SSII ne connaissent pas forcement grand chose  la technique et qu'ils vendent mme des projets dont l'entreprise n'a pas forcement les comptences ncessaires a disposition immdiate (ils touchent leur commission, a se comprend), il arrive de temps en temps qu'il y ait des checs.

Pourquoi je parle de ceci? Tout simplement parce que faire confiance a une association tudiante de type Junior Entreprise peut sembler encore plus risqu pour vous que de faire appel  une SSII bon march. Et vous avez raison! Non pas que je veuille me faire de la mauvaise pub, seulement tablir les faits rels et tre honnte avec vous.


*La solution que nous vous proposons: commencer par de petits projets qui ne sont pas risqus pour vous, dans le but d'tablir une relation de confiance. Vous pourrez alors avoir le dsir de continuer a nous faire confiance ou bien dcider de retourner travailler avec vos anciens contacts.* 

Cependant, autant votre employeur n'a pas envi de voir des projets chouer, autant il sera content de rduire les cots pour un rsultat similaire.

Nous n'avons pas de "commerciaux" mme si nous prospectons, nous ne vous vendons pas des comptences que nous n'avons pas. Nous sommes honntes, et si nous estimons que votre projet est trop compliqu pour que nous puissions le raliser nous mme, nous n'hsiterons pas a vous le signaler et a vous indiquer a qui vous adresser. Nous connaissons bien nos tudiants puisque nous travaillons avec eux dans un cursus scolaire. Nous savons lesquels sont srieux. En cas de difficults, nos professeurs trs expriments (MIT, CNAM, INRIA...) sont la pour nous donner un coup de pouce. En conclusion, nous n'avons actuellement pas encore connu d'chec dans nos missions.



*Plus cher que le codeur au noir ou le bidouilleur php autodidacte*

Nous sommes trs concurrentiels, cependant il ne faut pas exagrer. Dans la mesure ou vous hsitez pour employer un dveloppeur au noir ou un bidouilleur autodidacte en tltravail qui vous facturera 8 a 15 de l'heure, nous ne pouvons pas nous aligner.

Il ne faut pas oublier une notion importante. Si vous souhaitez raliser un site en php, il existe des milliers de codeurs, en France et dans des pays offshore qui vous proposeront des tarifs plus attractifs, et pas forcement dans une grande lgalit. Il faut tout de mme savoir qu'il y a parmi ces codeurs un nombre assez gigantesque de "charlatans", souvent autodidactes, qui certes vont tre plus ou moins capable de raliser votre projet, mais bien souvent, la qualit de code, l'optimisation et la maintenabilit laissent vraiment a dsirer, et on est trs loin du travail d'un ingnieur comptent...  

Pour faire simple, il existe deux cas type de projets:
- Le projet de prototype pour lequel vous voulez obtenir un rsultat rapidement, dans le but de le montrer a d'ventuels investisseurs et de les convaincre a lever des fonds (ou autre). Dans ce cas, vous pouvez sans doute utiliser un dveloppeur de ce genre, et vous en aurez pour votre argent.
- Le projet que vous comptez mettre en production, sur lequel vous voulez un minimum d'optimisation en prvision d'une monte en charge, pas de bug et surtout la possibilit de faire voluer et de manire peu coteuse votre application au cours du temps. Dans ce cas, il n'y a pas photo, il faut employer des dveloppeurs srieux.

A vous de voir galement si vous misez sur le long terme ou pas. L'exprience nous montre que de trs nombreux projets ont t commencs en essayant de faire des conomies et en employant des dveloppeurs indpendants, au noir et a des prix trs attractif. Au dbut le rsultat semblait bon et tenait la route, seulement, un an aprs, vous souhaitez rajouter des fonctionnalits et c'est la que le problme apparat: le nouveau codeur que vous avez employ n'arrive pas a comprendre la logique de l'ancien dveloppeur, ou vous dit que son code est tellement difficile  lire que ces volutions vont prendre beaucoup de temps. Vous vous dites d'abord que ce dveloppeur n'est pas comptent, seulement vous vous rendez rapidement compte que les autres dveloppeurs pensent la mme chose. Il est arriv tres souvent qu'un projet soit recommenc de 0 parce que l'volutivit est trs mauvaise, ce qui entrane donc des cots supplmentaires. 

Comme je l'ai dj prcis, nous proposons un code propre, factoris, comment, en utilisant des designs patterns, des frameworks rcents, des interfaces. Tous ces lments font que ces problmes ne vous arriverons pas.

Je ne crache pas sur les codeurs autodidacte, simplement il ne faut pas vous voiler la face: si ils sont indpendants et qu'ils facturent 10 de l'heure, n'esprez pas en avoir plus que pour votre argent. Si cette personne est prte a ne gagner que 10 de l'heure, il est fort a parier que c'est parce qu'aucune SSII ne souhaite l'employer, le salaire d'un dveloppeur php tant gnralement quand mme plus lev que 10/h...

Dans la pratique, il n'est pas rare qu'un entrepreneur fasse faire d'abord un prototype dans un pays offshore (Afrique, Asie, Europe de l'est), et qu'ensuite une fois le prototype ok, il confie le dveloppement srieux  une quipe plus comptente dans le but d'une mise en production.

Nous souhaitons de notre cot effectuer des dveloppements srieux. Si vous souhaitez entrer en relation avec nos tudiants pour un dveloppement en tltravail par exemple, nous pouvons galement transmettre votre offre, cependant notre entreprise ne sera absolument pas implique dans votre ventuel accord et ne pourra garantir un rsultat certain comme voqu ci-dessus.





Pour plus d'informations:
www.devinci-engineering.com

Vous pouvez galement me contacter par MP si vous le souhaitez

----------

